# Chicago IL area meetup



## HrafnBees (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello,

An informal meetup for treatment free beekeeping in the Chicago area is scheduled for Tuesday, July 29th, 2014. Open to all, it will be the first of what the organizers hope will be a monthly meetup (the schedule will be discussed at this meeting). Details are as follows.

*Date:* Tuesday, July 29th
*Time:* 7-9 pm
*Location:* Community Room at the Hanover Park Police Department (2011 W. Lake Street, Hanover Park, IL 60133)
*Parking:* due to limited parking at the police station, attendees are asked to park on the west side of the Metra commuter parking lot next door to the police department.

If you cannot attend this meeting but wish to be informed of future meetings, please send an email to HanoverParkBees ( at ) gmail.com.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## HrafnBees (Jan 15, 2012)

*Next Chicago area (IL) meetup*

Hello,

The next informal meetup for treatment free beekeeping in the Chicagoland area is scheduled for this Wednesday, August 20th. Everyone is welcome! The details are as follows.

Date: Wednesday, August 20th, 2014
Time: 7-9 pm
Location: Community Room at the Hanover Park Police Department (2011 W. Lake Street, Hanover Park, IL 60133)
Parking: Attendees are asked to park on the west side of the Metra commuter parking lot next door to the police department.

If you cannot attend this gathering but wish to be informed of future dates, please send an email to HanoverParkBees ( at ) gmail.com.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## goldenseal75 (Aug 27, 2014)

Any meetings scheduled for September? I like in SE Du Page County.


----------



## HrafnBees (Jan 15, 2012)

*Next Chicago area (IL) treatment-free meetup*

Hello,

The next informal meetup for treatment-free beekeeping in the Chicagoland area is scheduled for Tuesday, November 4th, in Hanover Park, IL. Everyone is welcome!

Date: Tuesday, November 4th, 2014
Time: 7-9 pm
Location: Community Room at the Hanover Park Police Department (2011 W. Lake Street, Hanover Park, IL 60133)
Parking: Attendees are asked to park on the west side of the Metra commuter parking lot next door to the police department.

If you cannot attend this gathering but wish to be kept informed of future dates, please send an email request to HanoverParkBees (at) gmail.com.

Hope to see you there!

P.S. Tuesday is Election Day. Don't forget to vote


----------

